# My dream place



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i see the man at my dream place has just lower the price by $29,000 . Now if i can just sell this place before he sells his and it will be mine. Ive had my house up for sell for a month and no bites yet. So all i can do is wait and hope Here is a link to the place I'm wanting to buy. 5 acres are cleared and the rest is woods. The nearest neighbor is about 500 yards away and its at a dead end street. 

&resort=asc&listingsperpage=10&returnpage=/rl/listings/quickSearchListings.asp?SearchValue=^~pagenum=2~searchpage=~region=]My dream place.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Looks good, Jody. If it goes through you're going to have to buy more toys, err tools to take care of all that acreage.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I know I'll have to get me a real tractor :hooray:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I know I'll have to get me a real tractor :hooray: *


You have my blessing to get one. Just wondering where you can go to get opinions on which one to buy. :truth:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks Jodyand !! I think I will go down there and scoop it up!! 
The I'll raise it by $30,000 and place it on the market....


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Jody, I would strongly suggest that you get a real estate contract signed by the seller "CONTINGENT UPON" the sale of your home and bank financing if required. Depending upon the real estate broker, they will want between $500 & $2500 earnest money put into escroe with the listing agent. That should get things rolling.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Thanks Jodyand !! I think I will go down there and scoop it up!!
> The I'll raise it by $30,000 and place it on the market.... *


Maybe you too can duel for it by playing "chicken" with your CC's.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks nice jody, chief is right, if you are serious, id get an offer with a sale of your place pending..
looks real nice good luck in getting it..


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Jody, if you are serious about the new place get ahold of the agent and put an offer on it with the contigency clause. That is how we got this place!!! We also listed our old house with the same agent. We thought it would be in his best interest to sell our old house and we buy this one. It worked it was only on the market 3 days and it was sold. God was definalty smiling on us!!! Do it man, and do it now!!! Talk it over with the better half and come up with a number you think is fair and call the agent NOW!!! We are waiting!!!outta here


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I asked my agent about that a month ago when we went and looked at it. He said we could do that but there is no guarantee that if someone comes up with the money before me the man can still sell it. We decided to wait and see how it goes with our house and so far we haven't had anyone look at it. Houses around here just don't sell to fast but i keep hoping. That place has been on the market a week longer then mine and he has already drop the price. I want it but i want to see if i get any bites on mine first.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Well if this one gets away, there will always be another one. Sounds like nobody is buying down there, so your chances that you'll sell yours and still be able to get the new one will be good. 

I've got some land that my wife and I intend to build on. A bigger property is more work, but it is nice being out in the country. I can't wait. Good luck. I hope it all works out.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like a great place..... but what does " ALL SHRUBS AND FLOWERS TO BE RESERVED MOTIVATED SELLER" mean? The seller gets to keep what plants he wants or what?
If you want to move to Alabama .......The neighbor up the road from me has his property up for sale. A bit over 100 acres with 99% of it in grass pasture, 2 24 x 50 foot brick and aluminum framed green houses, a 48 x 60 horse barn / stable, one 12 x 12 two story kids tree house that is one really neat house, a pole barn 80 x 36 feet with a pitched roof with 14 feet walls, and all totally able to be closed up with the doors, house is a 2 story flat top type deal with 8,400 sq feet.........automatic gate opener, and 30 some security cameras around the property. Has an indoor Japanese water garden and swimming pool .....5 acre pond stocked with bass and bream.....the place is loaded with all the neat stuff. Was asking 1.7 mil but he dropped it to 1.5 last week. His Kubota tractor and grass cutting equipment and 3 utility ATV's called Gators etc all go with the property...He bought it from an investor in realestate who lives in the Bahamas 1/2 of the year and lives in europe and the USA the balance......the investor bought it and was going to have it as a permanent home but decided MOntgomery area was not for him, then this fellow bought it, and he and his wife are never there, as they are always on business trips and overseas business adventures, and the kids are grown and gone........prioir to the investor having it the original owner was a felon from the law for embezzllement and fraud and a ton of other things, and when caught only had to serve 7 years.......and was still able to keep his house that he originally had built.........must be nice to have a ton of money.....heck 30 days in jail would send me up the creek and I would loose my almost paid for house and everything else I had to work all my life for....


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

The contigency clause does protect the seller. If someone walks up with cash and wants it then they are allowed to sell it to them instead of you. You still have a shot if you sell yours first then you can get the new one, that is why we used the same agent, more motivation. He did turn out to be a good guy that works at selling your house. I guess he earned his money with us!!  

Has your agent had open houses yet???? The big time here is Sunday afternoon, just a thought.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

13 acres.. thats a real nice chunk of land jody.. good luck selling your place...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That's a nice looking place Jody...lots of seat time there. That's a good thing.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

What are the taxes on 13.5 acres?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Very low or no property taxes where I live in LA --- depending on your homestead exemption & value of your home/land and the parish that you reside. I may no property taxes at all where I live. Sounds like a good topic of discussion for all. 

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Taxes*

here in maine we pay pretty high property taxes.. along with high state, sales, excise and other taxes.. last year they raised our taxes by 31% from 1495 to about 2000 for no reason.. i thought it was a mistake.. but the town said they lost a taxpaying business in the town and to make up for it.. they raised everyones property taxes... 

31% increase... 

no added services at all.. besides for trash pickup and plowing.. we have barely any street lights.. no fire or PD, no sidewalks or curbing.. we pay to bring stuff to the dump.. 


I bought the last street sign on our road.. after we went without one (or with a hand painted one) for 2.5 years...


our problem recently is urban sprawl.. folks like the country buy a place.. raise their 2.4 kids and need to send them to school.. so our school consists of the original building plus 6 or 7 new leased big trailers that they use for classrooms... 
They are not cost effective at all but they do this as a push to try to get the folks to vote for more money to build a new school...


after raising our taxes by 31% a month later at the local election they had a ballot initiative to raise $$ for a school they estimated it would cost each household about 700-1000$ per year extra in taxes to get a school built.. thankfully it was voted down.. but it will come up again im sure..


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hang in there Jody. Even at the lowered price; I think this guy is dreaming about the asking price. I would value the land at no more than $25,000 and the doublewide at maybe $75,000 and more like $50,000 and he wants to take the flowers and shrubs too? Have you looked up the property tax assessed value yet? It is public info. you can request at the county court house. Typically, the property tax assessed value is about 80% of market value; more or less. Just my opinion and 1.5 cents worth. I am going through this very type of transaction now.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow, SJ ---- I have to send my daughter to private school where I live and that can get expensive. Simply no viable option --- as keeping the Saints in LA is far more important than education or highly qualified and well-paid teachers or quality school buildings and supplies. And we wonder why kids sports heros are so highly esteemed & over-valued?

We have local FD & PD of course --- local colleges --- public water and private septic system. Trash pickup including bulk trash pickup services that will bring AS MUCH AS YOU CAN STACK UP to the dump for you (4 times per year for free! or included in the monthly charge somewhere) --- Only a couple street lights on my road and I like it --- it keeps everything nice and dark at night. 
(live at end of dead-end road) 

I also agree that while Greenwell Springs is a nice place and all --
that property does seem a little overpriced even for LA. Even if he was asking $5K/acre --- that is around $65K and double wide that is 6 years old for $85K?????? Seems like the whole thing should be a lot more reasonable. Have you thought about buying a 10 acre spread and building you a decent 1500-2000 house?
Might be slightly more --- but some local builders are doing it for around $40/sq foot --- at 2000 --- and some of your craftsmanship and handiwork --- it may even be cheaper than that & ever cheaper than this entire property for sale. The problem with the trailers is that they lose their value quickly and will never appreciate in -ANY- regard the way a home
would. 

YMMV, 
Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Plus you would probably qualify for better interest rates on a 
new build and in the end --- something that might not be turn to shreds in the next major storm. No offense to anyone, but I have never been a fan of trailers and I simply would not chose to live full-time in one if given the choice of a townhouse, apartment or standard home. Just my thoughts and nothing more.

Andy


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

$151,900 will buy 13 plus acres and a house in LA? Hot Damn!!! That will get you a 1500 sq. ft house on a 1 acre lot up in northeast PA, with a $3000 a year school tax too! Can't buy a house on a lot in north NJ for that, only a condo or half a double house. No wonder you southerners don't like us yankees moving down in your part of the country. Afraid we'll screw up property values like they are up here and rightfully so.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So Andy you think thats high:question: I was thinking about $50000 for the double wide and a $100000 for the 13 1/2 acres. That comes to a little over $7400 a acre and over here land is selling about $8500 a acre. Remember this is East Baton Rouge parish and things cost a little more over here.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Man, you guys got it made!!

Property taxes on our 2,800sf home on 1 acre are $4975 a year:dazed: :dazed: And we're 30 minutes, by freeway, from Seattle. Sure not downtown. Hmmmmm,

Greg


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah Jody I guess you are right.....land is getting high over there. 
 --- Never really thought about it like that!  ----


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, complain about property taxes until you see some elses. My 1200 SF mobile home with 1300 SF garage and 150 SF shed and the property taxes on the lot (5 acres) is $1800.00 a year and that is not to bad for this state (Washington).


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a brick ranch on a hill over looking Lake Barkley. It is 2650 upstairs and the basement is about the same square footage. The property is about 25 acres and my annual property tax is about $775. I pay about $675 per year for the 314 acres.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I didn't realize land went for so much money in LA Jody. I was thinking Pride was a more rural area. Just bear in mind that a double wide trailer will not have the same real estate appreciation as a conventional home if any. If you don't mind driving a longer trip to work; have you looked at properties further out from your area in more rural areas?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief this is about 7 miles farther out then i am now. Its just the city is moving out this way and neighborhood's are going up with big fancy houses in them. Hell the lot i have now is less then a acre and i paid $12000 for it 17 years ago but it does have city sewer and water and all under ground utility's. Plus this land has alot of timber in big old pines so theres money in that to.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried looking up what this property is assessed at value wise at the court house?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Any new developments Jody? Sure would be nice to work something out before interest rates start going up. :truth:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I made a offer Saturday for $144000 with the deal i sale my house first. He accepted. I also lower the price on mine to try and speed things along. The man is nice and come to find out he goes to our church. Hes wanting to sell his place cause he found 40 acres in Colorado that he wants to buy.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Best of luck to you, Jody.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Man, you guys got it made!!
> 
> Property taxes on our 2,800sf home on 1 acre are $4975 a year:dazed: :dazed: And we're 30 minutes, by freeway, from Seattle. Sure not downtown. Hmmmmm,
> ...


Well I am not gonna say what my property taxes are for our land (25 acres) and house (1900sf) plus barn and numerous other outbuildings here in Alabama, as it would make your toes curl, but put it this way, it would be awfully tight taking a family of 5 to Long Horn Steak house and using that same amount of money to buy dinner, especially if you and the other half had a drink or two.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Great news Jody, 

Hope it all works out for you. Sounds like a nice place you're getting.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:ditto: Hope everything works out, Jody. Be sure to keep an allowance for a bigger mower!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I made a offer Saturday for $144000 with the deal i sale my house first. He accepted. I also lower the price on mine to try and speed things along. The man is nice and come to find out he goes to our church. Hes wanting to sell his place cause he found 40 acres in Colorado that he wants to buy. *


Good luck Jody! Hope things go your way. Any offers on your house yet? Or have you put it on the market?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Awesome Jody!!! I hope you sell your place real quick!!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Good luck with it Jody,

I see from the "neighbouring properties " link on the web page that there's a large parcel nearby going at $10,000 per acre, so if you get it, the land value will nearly cover what you are paying. Good choice!

I looked in the Real Estate paper here to see what you would get here. In a newer house you have to go to US$250,000 to get water frontage, and nothing off the water was above US$120,000, and it took a water view to get there. Acreage with a view is about $1000 per acre. Of course, Halifax is different, but that's around here!

As far as taxes go, our rate is about 2.5% of assessment (based on current value), including hydrants and sewer and use of the landfill. Commercial places like us pay for their own garbage hauler but there's no landfill charge. Private homes get garbage pickup, recyclables pickup, and compost pickup included. Schools are good so that only CEO's and school principals use private schools. We have a water system, but it's a metered charge for water - $2.20 per 1000 Imp.Gals or about US$1.50 /1000US Gallons.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jody…The place looks Super,
but with 13 acres, you should also be calling Neil and be talking
trade in and making a deal :friends: on Cub CUT.


----------

